
I am a female programmer with 2 jobs. No time for Open Source. Am I a bad coder? - fazlerocks
https://hashnode.com/post/i-am-a-female-programmer-with-two-jobs-i-have-no-time-for-open-source-and-hence-wasnt-hired-in-one-of-the-recent-interviews-am-i-a-lousy-coder-cjov2zvjl00nb6as2sd2m9rbs
======
metildaa
Participating in Open Source projects often won't land you a job either, it
seems many hiring pipelines are totally messed up.

~~~
fazlerocks
True that! But many companies prefer active Github profiles than inactive with
zero contributions.

------
idclip
its not that you dont have time to contr. to OS, its just not an interest. and
thats completely fine.

the whole point is having some creative outlet so you dont go bonkers mad.

those who controbute do it because its their idea of fun (or by now, soul-
killing-duty)

start a blog, do art. worry about you and not what anyone thinks.

~~~
fazlerocks
I think the question here is, is she a bad coder? Is OSS an important foctor
for getting a job?

~~~
idclip
ah! no. ofcourse not. id say its rediculous and cruel to think that. but id
ask to see who planted that thought in her head.

people who judge you solely by internet points arent people you want to work
with. i know a few, too.

great coders existed before FOSS. great coders will exist after FOSS.

people have families, people have different struggles.

go easy on yourself, and code however you like, i say.

